# Back from Vacation



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey folks,

I haven't been around much lately because I've been on vacation the last 2 weeks. We took a 4 state road trip to visit relatives and to see the Grand Canyon, Carlsbad Caverns and the meteor crater in Arizona along with other interesting sites along the way. It was a great time.

Many thanks to Scott and the rest of the Staff for watching the place while I've been gone. As you can see, Scott made a whole bunch of improvements and has done an outstanding job. Thanks Scott!

Anyway, glad to be back and thanks to all for visiting DBSTalk!

P.S. Here is your's truly at the Grand Canyon wearing my DBSTalk shirt and hat.

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chris_at_grand_canyon.jpg


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Were you gone??? :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You were in Arizona and didn't stop by? :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey, it's good to be away from work and the computer. I have a cruise planned for my mother and myself in early January, and the vacation request has already been approved. The fun part is to see who works my weekends while I'm gone, especially since I work solo on Saturdays and Sundays in the tech support pits.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey nice hat and shirt.  Ive actually got mine on today as well!

Ok where the pic of you at the Grand Canyon setting up and enjoying your dish? 

From the view I bet you can see 61.5 and 148 with no problem.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the grand canyon homeowners association won't let him place a dish there to find out...


----------

